# Raptors @ Bulls, Feb. 13th



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Game #52, 14 February 2007
Toronto Raptors [27-24] @ Chicago Bulls [29-23]
8:30 PM EST, The Score, Fan590.com
United Center, Chicago, IL*

<img border="2" height="35" width="522" src="http://images.tsn.ca/images/e/headers/nba-raptors-775x50.gif">

<img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0945.gif"> <img border="1" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/parkerbig1.jpg"> <img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/1719.gif"> <img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0924.gif"> <img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0268.gif">
<img border="1" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg"> <img border="1" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg"> <img border="1" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg"> <img border="1" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg"> <img border="1" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">
<img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0904.gif"> <img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/1021.gif"> <img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/1014.gif"> <img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/1494.gif"> <img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0385.gif">

<img border="2" height="35" width="522" src="http://images.tsn.ca/images/e/headers/nba-bulls-775x50.gif">

*
The Bulls are back in Chicago and that's good news, as they went 3-for-7 
on their latest road trip. The United Center has been a safe harbor for
the baby Bulls as they are one of the strongest home teams in the NBA. 
On Tuesday they face the visiting Raptors who, despite losing in Detroit
on Saturday, are 4-of-5 on the month. The Bulls boast a perplexing 14- 
game winning streak against the dinos, dating back to very early 2002. 
Prior to that the Raptors had a long winning streak of their own. The 
Bulls won a 93-90 game against the Raps in December, paced by Luol
Deng's 25 point effort. Chris Bosh clashed knees with Big Ben Wallace in
that contest and subsequently sat out a dozen games with swelling. The
Bulls defeated the Bosh-less Raptors later that month at the Air Canada
Centre, 107-97, with Luol Deng leading the way again with 25 points. The
Raptors are long overdue for a win over the Bulls and hope to make this
short week a successful one with another win Wednesday when they host
the rival Nets. The game tips at 8:30 EST on The Score and the Fan590.com.*​</td></tr>​


----------



## Who-C (Nov 21, 2005)

The Bulls are that one team that own us. Whether its Andres Nocioni,Hinrich,Gordon,Deng or Duhon we are never able to shut them down. If the Raps win this game,it will prove that we are a contender in the east. If we can pull this one off it will give us crazy momentum going into a must win game vs New Jersey. Btw what was Tyrus Thomas thinkin when he razored his head, he looks horrrrible.


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

Who-C said:


> The Bulls are that one team that own us. Whether its Andres Nocioni,Hinrich,Gordon,Deng or Duhon we are never able to shut them down. If the Raps win this game,it will prove that we are a contender in the east. If we can pull this one off it will give us crazy momentum going into a must win game vs New Jersey. Btw what was Tyrus Thomas thinkin when he razored his head, he looks horrrrible.


I agree on every part of that post


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Time to break that 15-game losing streak against the Bulls! 

Or you know, at least try to anyway.


----------



## TJ Ford (Dec 16, 2006)

I will be very happy if we can win the next two. A win over Chicago ends the losing drought and a win over NJ is a much needed one over a division rival. 

Let's hope for the best.


----------



## Timbaland (Nov 18, 2005)

Why do the Bulls always own us? The last time I remember the Raptors beating them was when Tmac flushed all over Kornel David.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

i think we can do it if our D is tight, 

the other night the Bulls shot lights out because the Suns just give them too much space, Raps need to keep everyone close to their man and make them go for layups, no open shots unless it's Ben Wallace

but the Raptors should easily win if they feed Bosh and the big men down low, im pretty sure El Mago can dunk over Ben and PJ is just too slow on the D, 

please Bosh just shoot over them or go for dunks non stop


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

Timbaland said:


> Why do the Bulls always own us? The last time I remember the Raptors beating them was when Tmac flushed all over Kornel David.


Awesome, just awesome.
If we're to prove that we're a team to be taken seriously, we need to start winning these type of games. It's time that we not only win games that we're supposed to, but win the ones we're supposedly outmatched.


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

i think the last time we actually beat them was when an undermanned squad took them out, possibly in OT. led by alvin and JYD. both had over 30 i think. not really sure...seems like a lifetime ago.


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

as per nets forum, kidd is out two games with a back strain. that makes this game all the bigger. if we can get a win tonight, we will have a winnable game at home to close out the first half of the season tomorrow.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

15 games? that's insane. i don't know how it ever got that long, especially considering that the bulls haven't exactly been a dominant team over that period. just insane. we need to stop wasting all these games against chicago due to this distraction hanging over us. it's stupid, no more and no less. let's put it away for once and for all and start fresh.

peace


----------



## Who-C (Nov 21, 2005)

crimedog said:


> i think the last time we actually beat them was when an undermanned squad took them out, possibly in OT. led by alvin and JYD. both had over 30 i think. not really sure...seems like a lifetime ago.


This game that ur talkin about was against the Magic, and it was a thriller


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

Who-C said:


> This game that ur talkin about was against the Magic, and it was a thriller


you're right, i'm mixing games. but alvin did lead them to their last win against the bulls. 

http://www.cbc.ca/sports/story/2002/11/04/bulls-raptors021104.html


----------



## Victor Page (Nov 1, 2006)

The problem is that Bosh will have his hands full with Wallace, Thomas and PJ (not that he won't be able to score, just that it won't be easy) while 
Hinrich, Gordon and Deng figure to have their way with the Raps on the perimeter.

Bargnani is a wild card (as always) - if he can go off, that would turn the tables in the Raptors favour.

The Bulls are favoured by 4.5 - I'd be inclined to lay the points.

The Bulls are coming off a western road trip - the first game back is regarded as a tough game (don't know why - does anyone know?).


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Game time, kiddies


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Bosh's twisties are back.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

33-26 after one, I can live with that.

Bosh is going to feast at the free throw line tonight if this keeps up.

Ben Wallace a relative non-factor in the game so far.

Mago's finger-roll was ridiculous.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Spurs up 64-47 with 5 left in the third.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Nice dunk by Graham


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Raptors up 41-32 in the 2nd quarter, playing well so far.


----------



## TJ Ford (Dec 16, 2006)

Someone better pick up Deng on the defensive end. He is making almost all his jumpers with nobody near him.
Is Calderon good or what?? :rbanana:


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Swirsk going crazy over that Bargnani dunk! Unfortunately, I was too busy reading stupid BBB.net.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Bargnani makes up for a bad pass with a 3-ball, he's got 15 now.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Bargnani makes up for a bad pass with a 3-ball, he's got 15 now.


Make that 17 after his last finger roll.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Make that 17 after his last finger roll.


Bargnani with some great defense now, blocking the shot or pass or whatever that was.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Hinrich with a wide open 3... that's unacceptable.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

56-51 Raptors at the break, led by the Killer B's who have 29 & 9 between them already.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Mago looks on his way to a career night, playing well on both ends. He should have two blocks but he is still getting rookie calls.

The Raptors can win this game. The key, I think, will be exploiting that period between the early 2nd and mid-4th where the Bulls are forced to rely on their bench. If we can create some space in there that might help us to the win.

In other (good) news, the Spurs are cruising to a win in New Jersey.


----------



## Who-C (Nov 21, 2005)

Really impressed with Raptors on Offence (Bargnani most importantly with the 3's and taking it to the rim) and then on defence they are doing really good at times and then completely break down and give the bulls an open shot where the bulls are totally capitalizing


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Bosh with 8 boards, nobody else on the team with more than one. We need to pick it up.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

speedythief said:


> Bosh with 8 boards, nobody else on the team with more than one. We need to pick it up.


Bosh was a one-man wrecking crew in the first quarter. When Wallace went out, nobody had an answer for him.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Uh-oh... Bosh hobbling. We should just sit him out of all games vs. the Bulls.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

WTF is up with these stupid retarded scorekeepers? They're so stupid and retarded, it takes them forever to change the damn score!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Bah, offensive rebound for the Bulls, they're keeping up with the Raptors shot for shot. Deng with a wide open jumper, the Raptors just LEAVING him wide OPEN tonight.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Bosh with the deuce.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Deng with the offensive rebound and goaltended dunk.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Bosh obviously settling for jumpers, misses one. Gets the rebound for another double-double though. He's got 14 and 10.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Bulls with their first lead of the game, 71-70.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Bosh's fall has really affected the Raptors. Costed the team a lot of strength on offense.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

This is ridiculous. The Raptors are absolutely clueless as to how to defend the hot man.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Parker with the trey, Raptors back up 5, 78-73 on an 8-0 run.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Bosh with a nasty block! And then a nasty travel and a nasty fall.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Just left my home and big screen TV for my friend's place that, of course, doesn't have the Score just to smoke narcotics that he doesn't even have yet. What an idiot I am.

Keep the updates comin


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Bogus foul on Bosh. Wallace goes to the line for two.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Bulls are just playing some crazy defense, breaking up any plays the Raptors try to run.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Calderon breaks the mini dry spell with a long jumper that was actually far from convincing.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Bosh with an and-one, he'll go to the line.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Delay of game on the Bulls, Calderon hits the freebie.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Bosh makes his free throw as one of the Bulls assistants is caught picking his nose.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Hinrich swoops in for the easy layup. Defensive breakdown by the Raps.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Risky pass by Bargnani, looked like a turnover but it went off the Bulls.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Bargnani nails the 3!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

**** YOU KIRK HINRICH! **** YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU! :upset:


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

All offense, no defense this game for the Raps.

I thought we might be able to build something but it looks like it will be tight and the starters will be in for the fourth.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

The Bulls just keep coming back. I'm just glad we were able to come back with a run to stay ahead.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

14 assists from Ford and Calderon, nice.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Graham misses the open J. Bosh called for another bogus foul, this time from Gordon. These refs must not know who he is.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Wow, make-up continuation maybe?


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

**** YOU TOO DENG! AGH! :upset:


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

OOOOOOOOH Bosh is TOO GOOD!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Calderon UP TOP to Bosh!!!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Bosh with another block!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Nice rebound by Bargnani!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Not a good shot by Il Mago. Nothing doing for the Raptors past two possessions.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Parker answers Hinrich's three with one of his own!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Parker just misses the banker, and Bosh just misses the rebound./


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

NICE pass by Bargnani to Bosh who will go to teh line for two!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> NICE pass by Bargnani to Bosh who will go to teh line for two!


That misspelled "the" is a metaphor. Bosh will go 1-2 from the line.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> That misspelled "the" is a metaphor. Bosh will go 1-2 from the line.


Nevermind, I stand corrected. He sank both.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Bargnani is really in a giving mood today! That's another drive inside that resulted in a pass. Unfortunately, he caught Bosh off guard and it resulted in a turnover.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Deng turns it over for the Bulls on the other end.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Calderon with the jumper.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Deng with the lay-in over Bosh. he's got 28


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Calderon misses the layup, a rare occurrence for him.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Wallace goaltends a Calderon layup, Raps' lead back up to 10.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Raptors up 12 now, 5:27 left in the game.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Jose Calderon!!!

Raps up a dozen.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Luol Deng or Andre Iguodala?


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Gordon with an and-one as he falls to the ground.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

speedythief said:


> Luol Deng or Andre Iguodala?


Easily Deng, though they're close. Deng's doing what he's doing on a winning team.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Easily Deng, though they're close. Deng's doing what he's doing on a winning team.


MP3! Download it!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Bosh with a pass down low to Bargnani who gets fouled and will shoot two.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

MoPete misses the three. The lead is still not safe.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Raptors are too busy looking for 3-pointers to set up an offense.


----------



## chocolove (Apr 4, 2006)

Calderon better get back into the game, he was eating up the Bulls


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

TJ didn't need to take that shot. I think I might rather see Jose in right now.


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

if they lose I will **** myself


----------



## chocolove (Apr 4, 2006)

Playing againist the zone should be a major priority at practice. seriously horrible play right now.


----------



## ss03 (May 31, 2006)

costly

costly

costly

TURNOVER


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

****.


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

ss03 said:


> costly
> 
> costly
> 
> ...


ToBe Seen


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

Ben Miss This Ft


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

I think with the way Calderon was playing, the Raps would be winning right now if he stayed in.


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

hav no fear, raptors are here.

We have 3 player s that have hit GW shots this year


----------



## chocolove (Apr 4, 2006)

score right now, all is well. Miss, i might have a new hole in my wall.


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

Protect A Friggin' Lead Tj!!!!!


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

Go Bosh


----------



## shapeshifter (Jun 13, 2005)

TJ should not have been sub'd in. If they lose this is on the coach!


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

2 of 2, i called it


----------



## chocolove (Apr 4, 2006)

seriously, you think Colangelo is wanting Calderon to play late game?


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

Thank you Chris.


----------



## chocolove (Apr 4, 2006)

Raps Win Baby!


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

clutch.. GG


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

I have even less confidence in TJ....another 12 point lead evaporates under his watch

Bosh is straight money!!!!


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Ahhhhhhhhhhh!

I'm ****ing vibrating, literally.

Holy ****.

ENORMOUS win.


----------



## jamesblair23 (May 24, 2006)

CB4 gets the job done at the end.


----------



## MrkLrn13 (Mar 1, 2006)

HOLY ****! Daaammnnn


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Gotta question Sam's choice of putting TJ in at around the four-minute mark. We went totally stale with Jose out.


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

jeeze...good win, but it should have never went to the last second....in the final seconds of the game, we need Calderon out there to run point...have him out there with TJ for his defense, but on offense, have Calderon barking out the orders...

good game, good win...


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

The streak is OV'A!


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

Lucky to get out of that one given the type of D with played (or didn't play, for that matter).

Chris' free throws landed when it counted the most - a relief, I guess, if anything.

JC continues his rich vein of form.

Garbs' shooting was alot better.

Bargs' first half was hot.

And NJ go down to Timmy D and his Spurs.


----------



## streetballa (Dec 5, 2006)

Wow what a game! that 13-0 run by the bulls was a real scare but then bosh made those free throws and we won woohooo!!!!! the losing streak is over!!!!!!!!


----------



## Who-C (Nov 21, 2005)

Why take out Jose, he was ripping it up. I was gonna break the t.v when Gordon got the and one. Scary game but a win is a win


----------



## TJ Ford (Dec 16, 2006)

As soon as TJ comes into the game, our half court offence is totally stagnant. It was TJ's inability to create offence that led to Chicago's near comeback.
Jose was so good in working Hinrich, I really don't think Sam should put TJ at the end of games. What is he thinking???


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

if that was last year the Raps would of lost that game was definitely a nail biter I'am still shaking lol


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I'm not sure what we were doing in the last couple of minutes. TJ would set up at the top of the arc, swing it to Andrea, he'd work it back, and we'd throw the ball around the horn until the clock expired. Nobody thought of going inside the arc until we gave it to Chris, who was quickly doubled. I don't know if it is TJ that couldn't get anything going or us trying to run something overly time-consuming and complicated.

In all I would rather have seen Jose left in the game and this whole "it doesn't matter who gets the minutes" mantra is obviously a lie. Jose plays like gold but TJ gets to start and finish regardless.

That being said, TJ was playing decent defense tonight.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

If all us casual fans can see that Sams substitution of TJ late in games is a *BAD* move, somewhere Colangelo or Embry or someone in the front office gots to see it too, and will hopefully beat some sense into Sam's head if he can't figure it out himself.

I just don't want to see this repeated


----------



## TJ Ford (Dec 16, 2006)

At this point of his career, TJ would not deserve 10 million per year from next year on. Calderon obviously is outplaying him when the game matters the most.


----------



## Rapsfan33 (Mar 10, 2006)

Why was Caldeorn taken out of the game? He was the reason why the Raptors pulled away in the game and he suddenly gets replaced by Ford. When Ford came in the offense went cold.

Enough with this ****. Mitchell should stick with who is hot down the stretch and in this case it was Calderon. This is not the first time that Ford has come in and the team almost blew it.


----------



## TJ Ford (Dec 16, 2006)

speedythief said:


> I'm not sure what we were doing in the last couple of minutes. TJ would set up at the top of the arc, swing it to Andrea, he'd work it back, and we'd throw the ball around the horn until the clock expired. Nobody thought of going inside the arc until we gave it to Chris, who was quickly doubled. I don't know if it is TJ that couldn't get anything going or us trying to run something overly time-consuming and complicated.
> 
> In all I would rather have seen Jose left in the game and this whole "it doesn't matter who gets the minutes" mantra is obviously a lie. Jose plays like gold but TJ gets to start and finish regardless.
> 
> That being said, TJ was playing decent defense tonight.


I agree. I have no idea why everybody was just standing around, outside the arc. TJ just basically stood at the top of the arc, and practically did nothing. If it wasn't for Bosh on the last play, we would be staring at a loss right now.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Rapsfan33 said:


> Why was Caldeorn taken out of the game? He was the reason why the Raptors pulled away in the game and he suddenly gets replaced by Ford. When Ford came in the offense went cold.
> 
> Enough with this ****. Mitchell should stick with who is hot down the stretch and in this case it was Calderon. This is not the first time that Ford has come in and the team almost blew it.


Calderon definately should have finished out the game, but I can understand why Sam wanted to take him out. He was on the court for the entire 4th quarter and a good portion of the 3rd, he could have been a bit fatigued. Looking back though, seems like it was the wrong choice.


----------



## Timbaland (Nov 18, 2005)

Biggest mistake was the Raptors signing TJ to such a big contract before he deserved one. That just makes it harder to sit him down because he's earning the big bucks. I don't know what Smitch was thinking taking out Calderon who was playing flawless. It hurts me so much to see him nailed to the bench when it matters most.

My whole body was shaking, Raptors barely able to pull it out in the end, but alas, a win is a win. Good win but we should of had it in hand much earlier. I still don't see all this hoopla in the beginning of the season about the Bulls being a contender, I mean cmon.


----------



## jibe (Nov 11, 2006)

i think it was a coaching mistake to send in Ford into the game when he was cold cause a point guard cant be expected to just get things going with only 2 minutes left in the game an the Bulls turning up there defense

saying that i think that Ford may not be fitting into this team that well cause he seems to be dribbling a lot an he looks weak when he has to pass the ball fast

what do you think is Ford too weak now cause i'm thinking that his ankle may not be 100% and thats slowing him down .. just like Jose last season


----------



## firstrounder (Oct 31, 2004)

been sayin this since the 2nd game of the season and was widely chastised. TJ is a turnover machine in the clutch. His stats look good on paper but they don't tell the story as he often makes costly turnovers or jacks up ill-timed shots at key moments in the game. Calderon is the better point guard bottom line. He's a straight up winner, with intangibles that were evident at the World Championships.

Good to see the majority of the board coming around on this issue.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Alright. So we nearly blew the lead, but we had some luck on our side and the streak is finally over. 

I agree with everybody who says that Calderon should have been in the game in the last few minutes.


----------



## TJ Ford (Dec 16, 2006)

firstrounder said:


> been sayin this since the 2nd game of the season and was widely chastised. TJ is a turnover machine in the clutch. His stats look good on paper but they don't tell the story as he often makes costly turnovers or jacks up ill-timed shots at key moments in the game. Calderon is the better point guard bottom line. He's a straight up winner, with intangibles that were evident at the World Championships.
> 
> Good to see the majority of the board coming around on this issue.


AGREED. And now we are stuck with him.


----------



## firstrounder (Oct 31, 2004)

I dont mind TJ, as hes young and should continue to get better. But right now this team has a chance to make some noise in the playoffs, we need to start the better PG, and that is Calderon!


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

On the other hand, I think we should also be giving Chicago some credit for their suffocating zone defense.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

More finger pointing? you guys are never happy Ford young he will improve with time Raps probably have the best 1,2 backcourt in the Nba and you guys are complaining? lol


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

Mr_B said:


> More finger pointing? you guys are never happy Ford young he will improve with time Raps probably have the best 1,2 backcourt in the Nba and you guys are complaining? lol


Seriously dude, if you want people to respond to your posts like it actually matters get off your high horse. You talk about people finger pointing this and that while you have been the one who has been doing from day one, being so judgemental and egotistical towards your posts like they actually matter.

Enough with the crap. provide some fruitful discussion to the matter at hand, and stop acting so judgemental.


----------



## chocolove (Apr 4, 2006)

Man, while watching the end of that game, I was literally about to explode watching TJ run the offence. I think in games when Calderon is playing he should finish the game but thinking back earlier on in the season TJ had some very clutch moments end game, so he'll probably continue to improve. I think its less about TJ and more about the Raps learning to play againist the zone.

Point is, TJ should play in most end game situations so he can learn and Mitchell should work on playing againist the zone in practice.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Mr_B said:


> More finger pointing? you guys are never happy Ford young he will improve with time Raps probably have the best 1,2 backcourt in the Nba and you guys are complaining? lol


Agreed. Ford is seriously underrated on this board. Nobody seems to remember all the clutch shots he hits, but are more than willing to knock him down after a poor showing. Everyone on this board is blaming him for our late-game collapse, while failing to recognize that NOBODY on our team, not Bosh, not Parker, not Peterson, not Bargnani, was able to do anything about the Bulls' zone defense. In the last 3 minutes, Ford was the only player on our team to generate ANY kind of penetration of that defense, and it still resulted in contested 3's for Parker and Peterson. The two times we sent it to Bosh, he was paralyzed by triple-teams, and Bargnani simply passed the ball off to someone else. Also, Bosh's game winning free throws were only made possible because of TJ's initial drive. Blame TJ all you want, but he's not the only guy out there. The biggest reason the Bulls came back late is because their defense stepped up and the Raptors did nothing about it.


----------



## firstrounder (Oct 31, 2004)

methinks its you and a few others who are over-rating Ford and under-rating Calderon.

Seriously, anyone who has watched the Raptors all year who thinks Ford has been better than Calderon needs to check themselves.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

firstrounder said:


> methinks its you and a few others who are over-rating Ford and under-rating Calderon.
> 
> Seriously, anyone who has watched the Raptors all year who thinks Ford has been better than Calderon needs to check themselves.


I like Calderon just fine. He played outstanding today. But you can't leave him on for 48 minutes, and Ford had a damn good start to the game as well, so it's not like it was a gargantuan mistake to put him back in based on his performance up until that point. I don't think he gets enough credit for the most part on this board, especially when certain Euro buffs come in and start unforgivingly, and most times unjustifiably, bashing Ford.

And Calderon is a better passer and layup shooter than Ford, but Ford is better in pretty much every other area.


----------



## TJ Ford (Dec 16, 2006)

If you watched most of the Raps games this season, TJ has been doing pretty much the same thing in the 4th quarters. If his jumper is going in, then he keeps taking them. Otherwise, he is quite bad on creating half-court offence, and he makes some ill decisions (ie. forces things too much). He looks to create his own shots or drives most of the time, and it is often not the best decision. 

TJ is great in the first halves, but he doesn't carry it over in the 4th. He gets possessed by "Mike James" qualities.

On the other hand, Calderon has been pretty brilliant down the stretch.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

wowowowow that was a really close game, hopefully the snow lets up and they can get back to TO relativly early and get ready for a huge game


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

Close only counts in horseshoes, love that Bosh stepped to the line and won it at the end.

some questionable foul calls from the bit of the game that i saw. one in particular where Gordon jumped into Bosh was sketch, really like that the zebras swallowed the whistle on the last play. surprised me, especially since the game was in Chicago.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

AP has gotta be more aware.


----------

